# Way to serious in here



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

So I'm throwing down the gauntlet - going to kick butt & take names this weekend at the NCFAA State Tournament at Yadkin Field Archery. 

Then again, I may shoot like I always do and simply be happy shooting arrows and hanging with friends.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

It's hard to shoot good when you're shooting with TN guys and have to keep 1 hand on your butt the whole time.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's hard to shoot good when you're shooting with TN guys and have to keep 1 hand on your butt the whole time.


I think that needs a little more description or the Mootel may be the Notel. My first impression is you're having to pull out your wallet for Crispies, that's nothing new though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea that's it Mac.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear Jarlicker tore up all his arrows.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

That's odd. The TN guys said they had a great time. :confused3:

Wish I was 200 miles closer to Yadkin. Really like that kind of range. :cow::cow::cow:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe next year I'll get some Virginia Gentlemen together and we'll make ANOTHER training run south.............


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I hear Jarlicker tore up all his arrows.


Not quite ALL of them, but he definitely put a dent in them. This was on Sat. He destroyed a couple more on Sunday, but when you stack them in the X, that's what happens.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> That's odd. The TN guys said they had a great time. :confused3:
> 
> Wish I was 200 miles closer to Yadkin. Really like that kind of range. :cow::cow::cow:


I bet they did say they had a great time, but at who's expense. 

You could probably hitch a ride with some of these hillbillys next year. (That's me in the middle).


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Maybe next year I'll get some Virginia Gentlemen together and we'll make ANOTHER training run south.............


We had a few Common Welchers from VA this year, but not as many as usual. Guess they got scared.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Virginia Gentleman are absolutely never scared of a CaroWhiner.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Virginia Gentleman are absolutely never scared of a CaroWhiner.....


Virginia Gentlemen - I just sprayed Cheer Wine all over my screen.


----------

